# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  sleep trong win 7

## thai93tb1

máy mình cài win xp trên ổ c và win 7 trên ổ e. trong win xp khi mình chọn chế độ stand by thì quạt nguồn và quạt cpu ngừng quay, khi mở máy lại thì chỉ cần login là xong. trong win 7 thì có chế độ sleep nhưng khi sleep thì quạt nguồn và quạt cpu vẫn quay bình thường, không biết máy các bạn có như vậy không. trong win 7 có chế độ nào giống stand by trong win xp không? vì mình sử dụng nhiều lần trong ngày nên cũng lười tắt máy, mà nếu chọn sleep mà quạt vẫn quay thì vẫn tốn điện như đang mở máy thôi. bạn nào biết chỉ giúp mình với

----------


## npd.fpt01

thấy bạn nói quạt cpu không quay cũng lạ .mình bèn chạy ngay sang máy thằng bạn làm thử trên winxp .nhưng mình có thấy quạt cpu tắt đâu nhỉ .nó vẫn quay đó thôi .

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

sao kì vậy. chứ máy mình thử stand by trên win xp thì quạt nguồn và quạt cpu thì tắt hết. còn thử sleep trên win 7 thì cả 2 quạt điều quay ào ào. mình chưa thử máy khác nên chưa biết. máy mình main asus p5gcmx

----------

